# [Risolto] Sony vaio - core i5 problemi con wlan.

## ciro64

Ciao a Tutti; un mio amico mi ha chiesto mi installargli un ambiente Linux "tosto".... hehehe beh la scelta mi sembra chiarissima  :Very Happy: 

solo ho una dannata wlan Broadcom :

[code]

Network controller: Broadcom corporation BCM443142 802.11/b/g/n (rev. 1)

[code]

Ho installato i linux firmware su 3..18.12 poi ho aggiornato a 4.0.3.

Ho provato a mettere 

[code]

* net-wireless/broadcom-sta

     Available versions:  ~6.30.223.30-r2^m ~6.30.223.141^m ~6.30.223.141-r1^m ~6.30.223.141-r2^m ~6.30.223.248-r1^m ~6.30.223.248-r2^m ~6.30.223.248-r3^m {KERNEL="linux"}

     Homepage:            http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

     Description:         Broadcom's IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n hybrid Linux device driver

[/code]

l' ultima di questi ... ma senza risultati. può dipendere da kernel config ?

Ho cercato di attivare tutti i moduli come [m] ma nulla da fare; il systema vede solo eth0 e loopback; niente wlan  :Sad: 

Grazie per suggerimenti.

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> solo ho una dannata wlan Broadcom :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sei sicuro del tuo tagliaIncolla?

su internet, non trovo per niente il tuo modello.

non è neppure supportato nel README.

assicurati di non avere spento il wireless con qualche bottoncino specifico o qualche combinazione da tastiera, tipo FN-F2 o altro (a volte queste cose fanno dannare).

esiste qualche possibilità (sia pure remota), che il tuo dispositivo funzioni con il modulo B43 del kernel.

consulta linuxwireless per i dettagli.

in tal caso potrebbe essere utile qualcuno di questi firmware:

```

cloc3 wireless # eix fwcutter

* net-wireless/b43-fwcutter

     Available versions:  018 ~019

     Homepage:            http://bues.ch/b43/fwcutter

     Description:         Firmware Tool for Broadcom 43xx based wireless network devices using the mac80211 wireless stack

* net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter

     Available versions:  ~005 ~006

     Homepage:            http://bcm43xx.berlios.de

     Description:         Firmware Tool for Broadcom 43xx based wireless network devices

```

se hai entrambi i moduli in lib/modules, attento ai conflitti tra il modulo wl e il modulo b43.

di più non so dire. buona fortuna.

----------

## ciro64

Acc mi accorgo ora che ho sbagliato. la scheda è Broadcom BCM43142

Comunque Ho provato diverse combinazioni anche i l kernel Can Kava's ma nulla da fare :'(

Vorrei non arrendermi.... ma ..... sembra che sony (D'ora in avanti non compererò mai nulla di questa marca) non voglia altri OS infatti nel la schermata che sembra un BIOS old style c'è l'opzione per permettere , disabilitandola, di installare o far girare altri OS.

Io sto laptop mo lo faccio volar fuori dalla finestra visto che gli piacciono così tanto ......  :Neutral: 

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

lottai tempo fa con una broadcom ...

installando net-wireless/broadcom-sta

e mettendo in blacklist i moduli 

b43

bcma

e altri 2-3 che non ricordo

Per Openrc --> 

```
# echo <nome_modulo>  > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

per Systemd non ho la più pallida idea (per i moduli da caricare ha una regola tutta sua ...per quelli da blacklist non lo so)

----------

## ciro64

Grazie Sabayonino.

quini dovrò ccercare unpaio ddi aghi nel pagliaio   :Rolling Eyes: 

è un mondo difficile (aveva ragione Tonino Carotone.

grazie!!!!

----------

## ciro64

Ok: ho riconfigurato kernel togliendo alucni moduli broadcom quindi

```

# emerge broadcom-sta

# cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 

blacklist pcspkr

blacklist bcma

blacklist ssb

blacklist mac80211

```

Problema risolto.

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

